# Exciting news from Kholk!



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www.droidrzr....dpost__p__20177

Kholk's got kexec running & was able to run an unsigned kernel on a GSM device.. *He's bypassed the bootloader!*

If you wanna show him some love, you should vote for him in the poll so he can port it to CDMA (Verizon) RAZRs.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope this is true. to many times have i been promised a bootloader bypass and it always falls short.
Looks like he's using KEXEC which has failed multiple times in the past


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Kexec didn't work on old chipsets because of data driver issues. He said his only problem was that one of the CPU cores wasn't working... so.


----------



## spryte (Mar 14, 2012)

Still haven't heard any progress report from him...but he has been busy the past weeks, so I hope we are going to see some progress soon


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23338388#post23338388


----------

